# Rosewood Cage



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

How many mice do people think would be suitable for this cage? Dimensions are 47cm tall, 50 cm wide, and 36 depth. Used the cage calculator and it said 26. Need a better evaluation please :mrgreen:


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Comfortably? I wouldn't put more than 10.


----------

